# Made it down the double black, bit it on the flats. Broken radius



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a real snowboarder now! 

My Christmas present is the first broken bone of my life. Learned to keep guard up at all times and wear my #$#@# wrist guards. Flats are the enemy.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Uhm... congrats? 
Naw, sorry to hear abt the injury. Hope it won't keep you off the slopes too long.



Varza said:


> Flats are the enemy.


True this!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Flats and getting off lifts....... the most dangerous part of snowboarding.

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll recover, of this I am sure. You know the docs are going to get a request for an extra-sturdy cast and an estimate for when I can be back on a board safely. I won't push it, but my season is far from over


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't worry about wrist guards for now, especially if you can't wear it with your cast. Get elbow w/ forarm pads. I prefer the ones with a hard outer shell. I have mtn bike ones as I found them less cumbersome and more light weight than snowboard pads.

Since your wrist is already broken, you'll naturally and instinctively not put it/them out to brace a fall. Use your elbows like your hands if you fall and you'll be good to go.

The endorphins, adrenaline and whatever natural chemicals your body produces from snow boarding will heal your wrist faster than any Dr + prescription med's can


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

imo...don't put any thing out...instead grab yourself...wrap yourself with your arms and hit with the biggest body part...that way your arms wrist, elbows shoulders are supported by your body on impact :surprise:.

ask for a removable fiberglass cast...take some anti-inflammatory pain meds and have fun

flats are 50% technique (stay on the nose but ride loose and relaxed)...search for thread on flatbasing...the other 50% is mental...staying relaxed and loose.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yikes.

I broke my wrist skateboarding a couple of years ago. It was a pretty messy break (ie a few little bones and hurt some ligaments) and I was going pretty fast down a hill; so it took a long time to heal. It still hurts a bit every now and then, but I always wear wrist guards so those are a must for me as I do not want to go through that hassle/pain again.....

I initially thought it was no big deal (since I broke my left and i'm R handed).... but damn, you don't know how much you need your left hand until you can't use it. Also, was expecting it to heal a little bit quicker, but the scaphoid and the hurt ligaments took months to heal.

So yeah..... wrist guards as soon as you're out of the cast. And dont worry, it will recover.

Also.... ride pow


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I would have liked for my rear end to take all of the impact, was wearing proper protection for THAT. It just happened so fast, it was pure instinct. 

I've been trying to train myself out of it and usually fall on my butt with my arms in front of me, hands end up on my knees, get up and ride on. But this was just.. too fast! Too flat! Any advice for beating out your instincts with that kind if timing?

Thanks for all the advice, I'll definitely wear my wrist guards once the cast is off (heck I'll even be wearing them to sleep after this!). I'll try out mtb forearm guards as well. If wrapping up in bubble wrap was an option, I'd take it and be proud! Nothing cool about getting hurt or risking it out of one's own fault for not wearing your protective gear. 

F1, so sorry to hear! You had it worse than I do.

Removable cast? Ain't happenin' :laugh2:


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Varza said:


> I've been trying to train myself out of it and usually fall on my butt with my arms in front of me, hands end up on my knees, get up and ride on. But this was just.. too fast! Too flat! Any advice for beating out your instincts with that



Honestly, just riding more. Sometimes though, especially in situations like this, instincts will just take over. Only way to try and combat that is to ride and force yourself to not brace yourself with your arms for impact. Easier said than done. I've busted my shoulders bad back to back seasons doing something similar. I like to think eventually I won't land straight to the torn labarum, but somehow it keeps happening hahah

Regardless, cheers to a speedy recovery!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

make the instinct to grab you self...mantra..."grab/save the mammies"


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Varza said:


> Yeah, I would have liked for my rear end to take all of the impact, was wearing proper protection for THAT. It just happened so fast, it was pure instinct.
> 
> I've been trying to train myself out of it and usually fall on my butt with my arms in front of me, hands end up on my knees, get up and ride on. But this was just.. too fast! Too flat! Any advice for beating out your instincts with that kind if timing?
> 
> ...


Its tough. After years of riding and teaching my wife how to properly fall I still catch myself not falling the right way at times. Practice, practice and practice.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

didn't broke any bones yet(except for my skull. wasn't that bad, couple stiches then back to the slope,) sometimes i meditate about this fact. anyway recuperare rapida, sa prinzi bunatatile din ianuarie/februarie....martie,aprilie..God knows...


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

fraxmental said:


> didn't broke any bones yet(except for my skull. wasn't that bad, couple stiches then back to the slope,) sometimes i meditate about this fact. anyway recuperare rapida, sa prinzi bunatatile din ianuarie/februarie....martie,aprilie..God knows...


You just made my day, my friend! <3

Multumesc din suflet!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

So, got another x-ray and ortho appointment tomorrow. Kind of terrified, really hope I won't need surgery :|


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Varza said:


> So, got another x-ray and ortho appointment tomorrow. Kind of terrified, really hope I won't need surgery :|


Best of luck!


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

i always wear wrist guards under my gloves but just last week, I bought some Dakine gloves with built in wrist guards. They are kinda bulky but i love them as they keep my hands warm and my wrist safe(r).


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Varza said:


> Flats are the enemy.



Wax is your secret weapon. >


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's the way it goes. The two hardest slams I've taken snowboarding weren't on flats, but they were both on very mild terrain.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

So I guess I should update... had surgery Friday. Pain went down to manageable levels on Sunday. I was at work today :|


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Varza said:


> So I guess I should update... had surgery Friday. Pain went down to manageable levels on Sunday. I was at work today :|


Nice. What'd the doc say on recovery time?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

dave785 said:


> Nice. What'd the doc say on recovery time?


About 6 weeks. More than that for full mobility, I think. It's a process, we shall see.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Varza said:


> So I guess I should update... had surgery Friday. Pain went down to manageable levels on Sunday. I was at work today :|


Ohhh surgery.... ouch.
Yeah I escaped surgery on mine, but Drs. were "strongly considering" it since the pain didn't go away for quite a bit.

So what broke that needed surgery? scaphoid, ligaments?

Well.... wrist guards from now on. It's no big deal. Wrist guards protect quite well and it would take a seriously big fall to re-injure. I wear these: https://www.dakine.com/wrist-guard.html

They're unnoticeable. 

To me it's like the helmet. Feels weird the first time you use one.... but after getting used to it you almost feel naked without it.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I got the flexmeter ones. Heavy duty, but I'd gotten used to them. I was just an idiot for not wearing them this time around.

Surgery was needed because it was displaced and unstable, couldn't be kept in place even in a cast. Radius tip was broken... if it healed that way my hand/wrist would be all wonky.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Varza said:


> I got the flexmeter ones. Heavy duty, but I'd gotten used to them. I was just an idiot for not wearing them this time around.
> 
> Surgery was needed because it was displaced and unstable, couldn't be kept in place even in a cast. Radius tip was broken... if it healed that way my hand/wrist would be all wonky.


Ah ok. You definitely do not want a wonky repair. It's hard enough for it to heal perfectly and retain full mobility even when everything goes well.... But it could have been worse (ie pins for the scaphoid, or repairing ligaments).


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Broke my radius AND ulna first week of season but, last week was my first week back! Got wrist guards btw. Hope you heal up speedy quick and your back out there man!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

coreysloan said:


> Broke my radius AND ulna first week of season but, last week was my first week back! Got wrist guards btw. Hope you heal up speedy quick and your back out there man!


Thanks! Oh yeah, you're the guy whose doctor wouldn't be ok with him going back out so soon. :grin:

The upside of surgery is that I won't be in a cast for that long. Should be back in Feb... just in time for the LBS and demo days at Baker >


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Varza said:


> Thanks! Oh yeah, you're the guy whose doctor wouldn't be ok with him going back out so soon. :grin:
> 
> The upside of surgery is that I won't be in a cast for that long. Should be back in Feb... just in time for the LBS and demo days at Baker >


Funny thing is the day after that post the doc gave confirmation I could get back to riding


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

coreysloan said:


> Funny thing is the day after that post the doc gave confirmation I could get back to riding


You're a lucky one! Did you ride in a cast? Um, how? Tips? I could go on blues. I don't fall on blues >


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Aaaaand I'm back! Healed, mostly. Still doing therapy for mobility and strength, but good enough to ride. Bone is back and I set off metal detectors now.

Baker trip this weekend! :jumping1:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Varza said:


> Aaaaand I'm back! Healed, mostly. Still doing therapy for mobility and strength, but good enough to ride. Bone is back and I set off metal detectors now.
> 
> Baker trip this weekend! :jumping1:


I'll be up this Sat...pm if you want to meet up


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad to hear you are doing better. This shit is dangerous, we've all been banged-up. It's gonna happen, just get back on the board. 90% of the injuries I hear about, I'm like: "that dude didn't fall right." It's easier said than done but you gotta retrain your body's natural instinct. I try to fall forward like a boxer takes a punch, hands in fists protecting my face. I fall forward on my elbow/forearms, wrists and face are protected.

I fall backwards on the flat of my back not my ass/tailbone. Most riders know this but have to fight natural instincts, sometimes instincts win and you get hurt.

A little video showing this for the guys that don't know. This will save you from a broken wrist/ass everytime. I know, I'm 260lbs and I fall fucking hard.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is wasabicanuck intro video. Lol....

https://youtu.be/TKUDRW9EA2c


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Argo said:


> Here is wasabicanuck intro video. Lol....
> 
> https://youtu.be/TKUDRW9EA2c


Holy shit! I'm actually from Saskatchatoon! Haha. We don't have a French accent motherfucker, but my abs do look like that. :hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just hear a canadian accent.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Argo said:


> I just hear a canadian accent.


What do ya mean? That's just me sounding smart. 

These guys sound like Canadian hosers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Varza said:


> Aaaaand I'm back! Healed, mostly. Still doing therapy for mobility and strength, but good enough to ride. Bone is back and I set off metal detectors now.
> 
> Baker trip this weekend! :jumping1:


Vetted....Varza, twas at Bakes and looking healthy....eating a huge ass brownie for lunch and still fit and trim. Next time we'll hit up stash.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Vetted....Varza, twas at Bakes and looking healthy....eating a huge ass brownie for lunch and still fit and trim. Next time we'll hit up stash.


Thank you, Wrathful!  I had a brownie and hot choco for lunch because stuffing my face any more would probably make me sick when going back out and doing aerobics  And all that sugar = energy to continue the fun for another half a day. The clinic days were great!


----------

